# Οι συλλήψεις των Anonymous



## Costas (Mar 9, 2012)

Δύο σχετικά άρθρα από τη New York Times (οι οποίοι δεν παρέλειψαν να δώσουν την ακριβή διεύθυνση του ενός, ο οποίος λειτουργούσε από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι ως χαφιές του FBI): [1][2]


----------

